# DNIIT Professional Diploma in eTechnology



## mikealkay (Apr 4, 2016)

Hello Guys

But i was just wondering, does anyone have an idea how good is an NIIT ( National Institute of Information Technology, India) Professional Diploma in e-Technology in Australia?
- Is it accepted and recognized by ACS Australia.
-Can i get an IT job using it alone?
I have more that 6 years as a Web Developer/Designer and i'm not sure if i should submit it ACS Australia.By the way i also have a CISCO Certification and a Computer Essentials (PC Hardware) Certificate.
-Do you think i can get a job without a Degree in Australia?

Thanks


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

mikealkay said:


> Hello Guys
> 
> But i was just wondering, does anyone have an idea how good is an NIIT ( National Institute of Information Technology, India) Professional Diploma in e-Technology in Australia?
> - Is it accepted and recognized by ACS Australia.
> ...


If you have excellent skills then job wont be a problem. Australian employers are not much fussed about education qualifications. But to get skill assessment or visa will not be easy for you without any degree.


----------



## mikealkay (Apr 4, 2016)

Danav_Singh said:


> If you have excellent skills then job wont be a problem. Australian employers are not much fussed about education qualifications. But to get skill assessment or visa will not be easy for you without any degree.


Thank you very much Danav and i'm guessing from your response ACS recognises and accepts NIIT Diplomas (DNIIT & GNIIT).


----------



## quanglee (May 20, 2016)

Hi mikealkay,

Have you got any news from ACS recognises and accepts NIIT Diplomas (DNIIT & GNIIT). I had a DNIIT and completed my bachelor in 2015, so I don't know when my "Skilled Date" is started from

Really appreciate your help
Quang


----------



## gaus (Sep 9, 2015)

ACS recognises GNIIT. I got my assessment in August 2015 and GNIIT was recognised as an advanced diploma. MCTS was recognised as a Diploma. However, 6 years were deducted from the relevant experience. So, I guess you won't get any points for experience but you'll be able to claim 10 points for diploma unless you have another graduation degree which is recognised and can get you 15 points


----------



## quanglee (May 20, 2016)

Thanks for your information,

I completed my UK bachelor degree in 2015. Thus, This year is my first skilled employment  so it has been still far way to Australia


----------



## mikealkay (Apr 4, 2016)

hi sorry for the late response DNIIT was assessed as comparable to an AQF Diploma with a major in computing.I submitted everything.The Diploma & Transcripts.


----------



## mikealkay (Apr 4, 2016)

*Advice with eoi*

Hello

can you please help me with information, i submitted my EOI last december with 55 points + SS (Adelaide) 5points.My assessment had submited DNIIT Diploma (Programming)and result was + (Major in Computing) & experience about 5 years was deducted and was left with 3years.

I graduated last year BSc in Information Technology which closely related to my profession (261212 Web Developer)Can i update my EOI and add my BSc without assessment or i have to get it assessed by ACS first?Will i get any points for qualification on top of the points i got/claimed for my DNIIT.


----------



## ocp.aditi (Sep 26, 2017)

*Please help ASAP!*



mikealkay said:


> hi sorry for the late response DNIIT was assessed as comparable to an AQF Diploma with a major in computing.I submitted everything.The Diploma & Transcripts.


Hi,

Can you please tell me what other document you submitted with transcript and certificate of GNIIT. I have completed 2 years ANIIT but ACS raised query that on transcripts subject names are not mentioned . Only codes are mentioned. 

Please reply me ASAP I have 5 days left to submit the docs.

Thanks
Aditi


----------



## dinhmu (Sep 24, 2018)

Hi all, i'm in Vietnam and just received ACS positive result with deducted 5 years of experience. Result is AQF Diploma. DNIIT qualifications with 2 years duration of course.

Document applied: qualification + transcript.

Updated October 2020.


----------

